# My boyfriend has made Amelia's ferret tube his own toy.



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

It's so loud.
I can't make him stop stretching it and squishing it.
I'll miss my sanity.


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

lol! Maybe you should make him a human-sized one :lol:


----------



## melvin.carrion (Sep 28, 2011)

ericarad said:


> lol! Maybe you should make him a human-sized one :lol:


LOL!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

You should get him this one: http://www.google.com/products/cata...X&ei=3IyfToeoIsTlsQLXp7WGBQ&ved=0CIEBEPMCMAM# :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I think your only option is to hide it when he goes to sleep o.o Or like said before get him his own. x3


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

He just likes making as much noise as possible.
Maybe one of those crinkle cat toys would work...


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lol You should also invest in a pair of noise canceling headphones. 
And you can get him a crinckle cat toy too x3 I got a great one at the dollar store for my bfs cats. But it has catnip in it. :O haha


----------

